# Questions About IBCC Equivalence Certificate



## nk28 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello everyone!
OK so I managed to take my SAT + Subject tests, submit my application, qualify for an interview (yay!), fight tooth and nail for reference letters, and submit my second application all on time. and i really really really thought the worse was over. but apparently.......

Firstly, i took my IGCSEs in 8 subjects. After that, I did my 11th-12th years under a national board in my country. so,
*1.* do i require an equivalence certificate for my IGCSEs?
*2.* do i have to submit 2 separate forms for 2 separate equivalence certificates for my IGCSEs and my 12th boards?
*3. *if anyone's already been through this grueling process, the equivalence form has section V (5) Documents to be attached:
#3: Attested photocopy of N.I.C. or Form 'B' of applicant and father
what is form B? is it something for pakistan nationals? i carry a foreign passport (and would qualify as an overseas applicant in every sense of the term) so does it apply to me?
and also
#6: Attested photocopy of earlier SSC Equivalence certificate issued by IBCC/copy of documents
would i be required to submit this since i'm applying for both (if i have to) right now?
*4.* I definitely have to submit original marksheets/statement of results, right?
*5.* Is there a vastly different process for other boards apart from O/A levels and American/Canadian boards because there is zero information on others.

I will be sending these questions directly to the university i've applied to as well as the IBCC (do they respond quickly or would it be better to call them up?) of course but i thought i could check in here too with anyone who's been through this (shout out to them!). Any and all help is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

-1) You definitely require an equivalence certificate for your IGCSEs.
-2) You don't need to submit two separate forms for your two separate equivalence certificates. One will do.
-3) (5)
#3 N.I.C. is just the citizenship number on your passport.
#6 Since you never got your SSC/IGCSE equivalence certificate, you obviously don't have anything to submit. 
-4) I'm not sure about this one but, I think you need to submit your original certificates.
-5) There isn't zero information on the other boards. Check these links out: 
http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/books/Book Title to 11.pdf
http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/books/Book 12 to 36.pdf
http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/books/Book 37 to 61.pdf 
http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/books/Book 62 to 91.pdf



 IBCC


  Ph. No. 9235019 Fax No.9250454
 9250451
[h=3] GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN, MINISTRY OF EDUCATION[/h] [h=2] INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN [/h]  At FBISE Building, H-8/4, Islamabad
*No. IBCC/QE/Formula/* 31[SUP]st[/SUP] May, 2010 *NOTIFICATION*​ ​ 
 *Inter Board Committee of Chairmen in its 127[SUP]th[/SUP] meeting, under Resolution No. 23, held on 01-02 March, 2010, at Karachi, approved Equivalence and Revised Conversion Formulae for Foreign Grades, Marks & Scales etc into Pakistani Educational qualification Equivalent Marks.* *2. The above resolution shall take effect from 1[SUP]st[/SUP] May, 2010 for those students who have passed their SSC/HSSC/Diploma/Certificate or equivalent in May 2010 onwards.* *3. The resolution of IBCC pertaining to revised formulae is circulated here for information, record and necessary action by all concerned.* 

* Sd/-* 
*(Abdul Qayyum)*​ *Asstt. Secretary *​ 
​ ​ ​ *1. **All Member of IBCC*
*2. **Chairman, Higher Education Commission, Islamabad*
*3. **President, Pakistan Medical and Dental Council, Islamabad*
*4. **President, Pakistan Engineering Council, Islamabad*
*5. **All Assistant Secretaries of IBCC*
6. *Programmer IBCC Islamabad to put on it the IBCC Website*
*7. **Assistant Chief, Economic Affairs’ Division, Islamabad*
*
* [h=2]_GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN, MINISTRY OF EDUCATION_[/h] *(INTER BOARD COMMITTEE OF CHAIRMEN, ISLAMABAD)*​ *Subject: REVISED CONVERSION FORMULAE FOR FOREIGN GRADES/MARKS/SCLAES INTO PAK. EQUIVALENT MARKS AND REVISED FORMULAE WILL BE APPLICABLE ON THOSE APPLICANTS WHO WILL PASS THEIR EXAMINATION (CERTIFICATES/DIPLOMAS) W.E.F. (IN SESSION) 1[SUP]st[/SUP] MAY, 2010 ONWARD* 1. All the Certificates and the grades awarded by the accredited Examination Boards/Authority/Syndicate and institutions recognized by the Education Authority of the country of origin will be considered for equivalence and conversion of marks/grades and will be subjected to the treatment as per approved formula reproduced below: i. The certificates and their marks/grades from accredited/recognized Examination Boards will be equated with Pak equivalent marks as per approved formula. *ii. *The certificates/transcripts issued by the foreign recognized/accredited institutions/schools/colleges (Internal Examination) will be considered and their grades/marks/scales shall be subjected to 15% deduction to maintain uniformity and range of scores with Pakistani system. As per conversion formula the marks/grades will be first equated with Pak equivalent marks as given in the related context *(10%)* and then further *5%* marks will be deducted from the total making it to *15%.* *iii. **The Revised Conversion Formulae will be enforced and implemented from the session starting from 1[SUP]st[/SUP] May-2010 and onward*.  *iv. **The revised formulae will not be applicable to those who will pass their examination (certificates/Diplomas) before session starting from 1[SUP]st[/SUP] May, 2010.* *v. **Revised formulae will be applicable on those applicants who will pass their examination (Certificates/diplomas) w.e.f. (in session) 1st May, 2010 onward. * *vi. **The equivalence certificates issued by the IBCC before May-2010 to the candidates or applicants for admission in the professional (Medical/Engineering) Colleges and Universities will not be revised as per approved revised formulae.* vii. The actual marks from the recognized examination authority/syndicate/Board will not be considered as such but will be equated to the Pakistani equivalent marks as per approved formulae. *IBCC CONVERSION REVISED FORMULAE *​ *FOR NUMERIC MARKS:*​ ​ *No. 1 CONVERSION REVISED FORMULAE FOR **NUMERIC MARKS AWARDED BY FOREIGN EXAMINING BODIES. * *IN CASE OF EXTERNAL EXAMS: * *a) **7.5% deduction be made on numeric marks awarded by Foreign External Examining Bodies all over the world.* 
*IN CASE OF INTERNAL EXAMS :*

*b) **15% deduction be made on numeric marks awarded by Foreign Accredited/recognized Internal Examining Institutions/Bodies all over the world.* *IBCC CONVERSION REVISED FORMULAE *​ *FOR LETTER GRADES/SCALES *​ *No.2 GENERAL * 
 *Actual scores*​  *Grades*​  *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  *Further 5% Deduction *​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ * (For Internal Exams)*​  90 – 100​  A​  85​  5%​  80.75​  80 - 89​  B​  75​  5%​  71.25​  70 – 79​  C​  65​  5%​  61.75​  60 – 69​  D​  55​  5%​  52.25​  50 - 59​  E​  45​  5%​  42.75​  40 – 49​  F​  40​  5%​  38​  35 – 39​  G/N/P​  35​  5%​  33.25​ 
 *No.3 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR IGCSE & GCE LEVELS_(BRITISH EXTERNAL EXAMINING BODIES) * *
* * IN CASE OF A* IS AWARDED OTHERWISE THE ABOVE GENERAL FORMULA MAY BE IMPOSED. * 
 [h=3]Grades[/h]  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For External Exams)*​  A*
 90 (Maximum Marks) 
 A
 85
 B
 75
 C
 65
 D
 55
 E
 45
 F (before June 2010)
 40
 G (before June 2010)
 35

 *NO. 4 FORMULA FOR CAMBRIDGE GRADES (SCHOOL CERTIFICATE)* * (FOR OLD SESSIONS) * 
 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  A-One
 85​  A-Two
 80​  B-Three
 75​  B-Four
 70​  C-Five
 65​  C-Six
 60​  D-Seven
 55​  E-Eight
 45​  N-
 35​  F
 Fail​ 
 [h=3] [/h] [h=3]No. 5 SCOTTISH CERTIFICATE OF EDUCATION[/h] 

 *Grades/Scales*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For External Exams)*​ ​  1​  85​  2​  75​  3​  65​  4​  55​  5​  45​  6​  40​  7​  35​ 
 [h=4] [/h] *
* [h=4]No. 6 FORMULA FOR UNITED STAETS INTERNAL EXAMINATION SYSTEM (INSTITUTIONAL GRADES OF AMERICAN SYSTEM)[/h] 

 *Grades*​  *Converted Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(For Internal Exams)*​  A+
 85
 -5%​  80.75
 A
 80
 -5%​  76
 A-
 75
 -5%​  71.25
 B+
 70
 -5%​  66.50
 B
 65
 -5%​  61.75
 B-
 *60 *
 -5%​  57
 C+
 55
 -5%​  52.25
 C
 50
 -5%​  47.50
 C-
 45
 -5%​  42.75
 D+
 40
 -5%​  38
 D
 35
 -5%​  33.25
 D-
 33
 -5%​  33 (31.35)

 *NOTE:* *If an accredited institution (as per their policy) follows letter grading System then numeric marks/percentages/ranges awarded/provided by the school/applicant will not be considered for conversion of marks upon individual request particularly for improvement of marks. * [h=4]No. 7 SECOND FORMULA FOR US INTERNAL EXAMINATION SYSTEM (INSTITUTIONAL GRADES OF AMERICAN SYSTEM)[/h] 
 *Grades*​  *Converted Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(For Internal Exams)*​  A
 85​  -5%​  80.75
 A-
 80​  -5%​  76
 B+
 75​  -5%​  71.25
 B
 70​  -5%​  66.50
 B-
 65​  -5%​  61.75
 C+
 *60 *​  -5%​  57
 C
 55​  -5%​  52.25
 C-
 50​  -5%​  47.50
 D+
 45​  -5%​  42.75
 D
 40​  -5%​  38
 D-
 35​  -5%​  33.25

 *NOTE:* *If an accredited institution (as per their policy) follows letter grading System then numeric marks/percentages/ranges awarded/provided by the school/applicant will not be considered for conversion of marks upon individual request particularly for improvement of marks. * *
* [h=4]No. 8 THIRD FORMULA FOR US INTERNAL EXAMINATION SYSTEM (INSTITUTIONAL GRADES OF AMERICAN SYSTEM)[/h] 
 *Grades*​  *Converted Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(For Internal Exams)*​  A
 85
 -5%​  80.75
 B+
 75 revised
 -5%​  71.25
 B
 65 revised
 -5%​  61.75
 C+
 55 revised
 -5%​  52.25
 C
 45 revised
 -5%​  42.75
 D+
 40 revised
 -5%​  38
 D
 35 revised
 -5%​  33.25

 *NOTE:* *If an accredited institution (as per their policy) follows letter grading System then numeric marks/percentages/ranges awarded/provided by the school/applicant will not be considered for conversion of marks upon individual request particularly for improvement of marks. * *No. 9* *CONVERSION FORMULA FOR NIGERIAN LETTER GRADES (SECONDARY LEVEL) (NEW SYSTEM)* 

 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For external Exams)*​ *REVISED*​  A-1​  85​  A-2​  75​  A-3​  65​  C-4​  55​  C-5​  45​  C-6​  40​  P-7​  35​  P-8​  33​  F-9​  Fail​ 
 Note: The W.A.E.C does not award B grade (West African Examination Council). 
 *No. 9 CONVERSION FORMULA KENYA CERTIFICATE OF SECNDARY EDUCATION.* 
 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For External Exams) *​ *REVISED *​  A
 85
 A-
 81
 B+
 77
 B
 73
 B-
 69
 C+
 65
 C
 61
 C-
 57
 D+
 53
 D
 49
 D-
 45
 E+
 41
 E
 37
 E-
 33

 [h=6]No. 10  CONVERSION FORMULA FOR TURKISH GRADES[/h] 
 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​ *REVISED*​  10​  85​  9​  80​  8​  75​  7​  70​  6​  65​  5​  60 ​  4​  55​  3​  50​  2​  45​  1​  40​ 
 
*
* *No. 11 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR NATIONAL EXAMINATION COUNCIL (NECO) NIGERIAN GRADES*.


 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For *​  A1​  85​  B2​  70​  B3​  65​  C4​  55​  C5​  50​  C6​  45​  D7​  40​  E8​  35​  F9​  Fail​ 
 

*No. 12 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR NORWEGIAN GRADES*


 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​   ​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(Examination Grades) *​ *(For External Exams) *​  ​ ​ *Further 5% Deduction*​  *(For overall achievement) *​ *(For Internal Exams)*​ *(REVISED) *​  6​  85​  5%​  80.75
 5​  75​  5%​  71.25
 4​  65​  5%​  61.75
 3​  55​  5%​  52.25
 2​  45​  5%​  42.75
 1​  ----​  ----​  ------

 
*No. 13 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR ADVANCE PLACEMENT GRADES/SCALES AWARDED BY COLLEGE BOARD, USA * 

 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Examination System)*​  5​  85​  4​  75​  3​  65​  2​  55​  1​  45​ 
 *
* *No. 14 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR SRI LANKAN GCE ‘O’ LEVEL GRADES/SCALES * 

 *Grades*​  *Symbol*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  Distinction ​  D​  85​  Credit ​  C​  63​  Ordinary Pass​  S​  42​  Failure​  F​  Fail​ 
 
*No. 15 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR SRI LANKAN GCE ‘A’ LEVEL GRADES/SCALES * 

 *Grades*​  *Symbol*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  Distinction ​  A​  85​  Very Good Pass​  B​  70​  Credit​  C​  57​  Ordinary Pass​  S​  45​  Failure ​  F​  Zero​ 
 

*NO. 16 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR GRADES OF INTERNATIONAL BACCALAUREATE MIDDLE YEARS PROGRAM & INTERNATIONAL BACCALAUREATE DIPLOMA AWARDED BY GENEVA, SWITZERLAND * 

 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  7​  85​  6​  75​  5​  65​  4​  55​  3​  45​  2​  Zero​  1​  Zero​ 
 
*NO. 17 BASIC RULES FOR CONVERSION OF UNITED STATES GRADES/ SCALES/ MARKS INTO PAK. EQUIVALENT MARKS (103ECM-11)*  The following rules for conversion of US grades/scales/marks into Pak. equivalent marks were approved by Equivalence Committee in its 103[SUP]rd [/SUP]Meeting held at *KARACHI** – 14-15 February, 2006.* The same is reproduced below:-  i.  Only Academic subjects be considered for conversion of marks. ii.  Incomplete credit or Half credit or Half year or less then one year course/subject may not be considered for conversion of marks. Credit system differs from school to school basis. Therefore, in light of credit system followed by concerned school credit of per subject or one year credit per course be considered for conversion of marks. It is important to state that sometimes student may earn full complete credit in less than specified period (less than one year) it may be considered and included in conversion of marks. If a student earns a High School Diploma in less than specified period *(4 years course in three years i.e. Early Graduation)* be considered for HSSC Equivalence.  iii.  Incomplete credit or Half credit of two different courses/subjects e.g. Calculus (0.5) & Economics (0.5) or Physics (0.5) and Business Law (0.5) etc. may not be combined/considered for conversion of marks.  iv.  Maximum Five subjects be taken from Grade-9 thru 10 and Grade-11 thru 12 for conversion of SSC and HSSC marks respectively w.e.f. academic year 2006. v.  In case of non-availability of *any Science subject (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics) * at grade-11 thru grade-12, then deficient Science subject can be taken from Grade-9 thru 10 for conversion of SSC marks in US System of Education.  vi.  In case of availability of Science subjects (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics) at grade-11 thru grade-12, then *any Science subject* *(Physics, Chemistry & Biology)* may not be taken from Grade-9 thru 10 for conversion of HSSC marks.  vii.  In case of availability of *Science subjects (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics)* at grade-9 thru grade-10, then any Science subject may not be taken from Grade-11 thru 12 for conversion of SSC marks.  viii. In case of non-availability of any Science subject (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics) at grade-9 thru grade-10, then deficient Science subject can be taken from Grade-11 thru 12 for conversion of SSC marks.  *ix. * *In case of non-availability of any Science subject (Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics) at 4 years High School program (grade-9 thru grade-12) then deficient Science subject can be taken from US College/University/Degree level but duration of the subject must be one year (with minimum 8 credits) less than one year course cannot be considered for conversion of SSC/HSSC marks. * *____________________________ *​ *
* *NO. 18 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR SCALES USED IN DANISH CERTIFICATES/DIPLOMAS (DENMARK) * 

 *Grades/Scales*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  13​  85​  11​  80​  10​  75​  9​  70​  8​  65​  7​  60​  6​  55​  5​  45​ 
 
*NO. 19 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR BANGLADESHI LETTER GRADES AWARDED AT HSSC LEVEL IN BANGLADESH * 

 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For External Exams)*​  A+
 80​  A
 65​  A-
 55 ​  B
 45​  C
 40​  D
 33​  F
 Zero​ 
 
*NO. 20 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR BANGLADESHI LETTER GRADES AWARDED AT SSC LEVEL IN BANGLADESH. *


 *Grades*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  A+
 80​  A
 60​  B
 45 ​  C
 40​  D
 33​  F
 Zero​ 
 
*NO. 21 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR LETTER GRADES AWARDED AT JUNIOR CERTIFICATE LEVEL BY IRELAND. * 

 *Grades*
 *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(for External Examination System)*​  A
 *82*​  B
 *68*​  C
 *52*​  D
 *41*​ 
 *NO. 22 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR LETTER GRADES AWARDED AT LEAVING CERTIFICATE EXAMINATION (HSSC) BY IRELAND. * 
 *IRELAND** LETTER GRADES*​  *PAK. EQUIVALENT MARKS *​ *(For External Marks)*​  *A1*  *85*​  *A2*  *77*​  *B1*  *73*​  *B2*  *68*​  *B3*  *63*​  *C1*  *58*​  *C2*  *53*​  *C3*  *47*​  *D1*  *43*​  *D2*  *Unsuccessful*
 *D3*  *Unsuccessful*
 *E*  *Unsuccessful*
 *F*  *Unsuccessful*

 
*NO. 23 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR GERMAN GRADING SYSTEM AWARDED BY GERMANY * 
 *German Grading System*  *Pak. Equivalent Marks (For External Marks)*  *Further 5% deduction *  *Pak. Equivalent Marks* *(For Internal Exams)* *(REVISED)*​   *A+ = 1+ = 15 P* *A+ = 1 = 14 P* *A = 1- = 13 P*  
*Very Good*  
*1*
 ​ *85*​  ​ *5%*​ ​  ​ *80.75*​  *A = 2+ = 12 P* *A- = 2 = 11 P* *B+ = 2- = 10 P*  
*Good*  *2*  ​ *75*​  ​ *5%*​  ​ *71.25*​  *B = 3+ = 9 P* *B- = 3 = 8 P * *C+ = 3- = 7 P *  
*Satisfactory*
 *3*  ​ *65*​  ​ *5%*​  ​ *61.75*​  *C = 4+ = 6P* *C- = 4 = 5P* *D+ = 4- = 4P*  
*Adequate*
 *4*  ​ *55*​ ​  ​ *5%*​  ​ *52.25*​  *D = 5+ = 3P* *F = 5 = 2P* *F = 5- = 1P*  
*Poor failing*  *5*  ​ *Zero*​  ​ *Zero*​  ​ *Zero*​  *F = 6 = 0P*  *Absolute failing*  *6*  *Zero*​  *Zero*​  *Zero*​ 
 ​ 


*NO. 24 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR SWEDEN GRADING SYSTEM AWARDED BY SWEDEN * ​ 
 *Letter Grades*   *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​   *Convert-I * *(For External Exams)* *(REVISED)*  *Further Minus 5% Deduction *  *Final Marks* *(For Internal Exams) * *(REVISED)*   MVG  Pass with Special Distinction   85​  5%​  *80*​  VG  Pass with Distinction  65​  5%​  *61.75*​  G  Pass  45​  5%​  *42.75*​  IG  Fail  Nil​  Nil​  *Nil*​ 
 
*NO. 25 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR US SYSTEM OF EDUCATION IN RESPECT OF TOTAL NUMBER OF SUBJECTS REQUIRED FOR EQUIVALENCE * *Equivalence Committee resolved in its 101[SUP]st[/SUP] Meeting under item # 3 to Prescribe Number of subjects (for United States System of Education) for conversion of marks for SSC and HSSC Equivalence Certificate. * *(*i) The Committee approved the number of subjects for SSC Conversion/calculation of Grades/marks as under :- * Total Number of required subjects = 5*  a- Average of both Grade- 9 and Grade -10 English   b- 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10  c- 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10  d- 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10  e- Any best academic subject from Grade 9 or Grade-10 (ii) The Committee approved the number of subjects for HSSC Conversion/calculation of Grades/marks as under :- * Total Number of required subjects = 5*  a- Average of both Grade- 11 and Grade -12 English   b- 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12  c- 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12  d- 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12  e- Any best elective academic subject from Grade-11 or Grade-12 *(iii) For issuance of SSC/HSSC (Science/Pre-Medical/Pre-Engineering group) Science Subjects of Physics, Chemistry and Biology/Mathematics be taken from grade-9 through 12. In case of deficiency of any science subject at grade-9 through 12, then the deficient Science subject may be taken from Degree/college/University level provided its tally. * (iv) The above mentioned (i) and (ii) resolutions will come into effect from the Academic Year 2006. Third (iii) resolution is already in practice.  
*NO. 26 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR GRADING SYSTEM FOR PRE-MEDICAL CERTIFICATE AWARDED BY RUSSAIN AND CENTRAL ASSIAN STATES (KAZAKHSTAN). * ​ 
  *Grades/ Symbols*   *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​   *Convert-1* *For External Exams * *(REVISED) *  *Further Minus 5% Deduction*  *Final Marks * *(For Internal Exams)* *(REVISED)*​   5  Excellent  85​  5%​  *80.75*​  4  Good  65​  5%​  *61.75*​  3  Satisfactory   45​  5%​  *42.75*​ 
 
*No. 27 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR TURKISH GRADING SYSTEM (NEW SYSTEM)*


 *Grades/ Scales *  *Pak. Equivalent Marks * *(for External Examination System) )* *(REVISED)*  *Further 5% deduction *  *Pak. Equivalent Marks (for Internal Examination System) * *(REVISED)*  5​  85
 5%​  80.75
 4​  70
 5%​  66.50
 3​  55
 5%​  52.25
 2​  40
 5%​  38
 1​  Fail
 ----​  ----

 ​ *NO. 28 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR JAPANESE GRADES (JAPAN) *
​ 
 *Japanese Grades*  *Corresponding Grades*  *Formula-I * *Pak. Equivalent Marks (For External Exams) *  *Formula-II * *Pak. Equivalent Marks (For Internal Exams)* *(After 5% Deduction) * *(REVISED)*  5​  A
 85​  80.75​  4​  B
 75​  71.25​  3​  C
 65​  61.75​  2​  D
 55​  52.25​  1​  Fail
 Fail​  Fail​ 
 
 *NO. 29 CONVERSION FORMULA FOR 7-PIONT GRADING SCALE OF DENMARK *
​ 
 *7-Point Grading Danish Scale*​  *Formula-1 *​ *for External Exam/ Evaluation *​  *Minus 5%*​  *Formula-II*​ *For Internal Exam/ Evaluation *​ *(REVISED)*​  12 Excellent 
 85​  -5%​  80.75​  10 V Good
 75​  -5%​  71.25​  7 Good
 65​  -5%​  61.75​  4 Fair
 55​  -5%​  52.25​  02 Adequate
 45​  -5%​  42.75​  00 Inadequate
 Fail ​  -​  Fail ​  -3 Inadequate
 Fail ​  -​  Fail ​ 
 ​ *NO. 30 **FORMULA FOR LETTER GRADES USED BY EDUCATION BOARDS OF INDIA *


 *Grades *​  ​ ​  *Pak. Equivalent Final Marks *​ *(For External Exams)*​  A+
 Outstanding​  *85*​  A
 Excellent ​  *75*​  B+
 Very Good​  *65*​  B
 Good​  *55*​  C+
 Above Avg.​  *45*​  C
 Average​  *40*​  D+
 Marginal​  *33*​  D
 Need Improvement​  *-----*​  E
 Need Improvement​  *-----*​ 
 ​ *31. FORMULA FOR LETTER GRADES USED AT SCOTTISH HIGHER GRADE LEVEL CERTIFICATE ISSUED BY SCOTTISH QUALIFICATION AUTHORITY (WHERE GRADES ARE A, B, C) * 

 *Actual scores*​  *Grades*​  *Pak: Equivalent Marks*​ *(For External Exams)*​  70 – 100​  A​  75​ ​ (Avg. of 85, 75 and 65)​  60 – 69​  B​  55​  50 - 59​  C​  45​ 
 ​ 
 *32. FORMULA FOR LETTER GRADES USED IN SCOTTISH QUALIFICATIONS BY SCOTTISH QUALIFICATION AUTHORITY* ​ 
 *Actual Scores*​  *BAND*​  *Grades*​  *Averages of Actual Scores*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks *​ *(For External Exams) *​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For Internal Exams)*​ *After 5% Deduction*​ *(REVISED)*​  85 – 100​  1​  A (upper)​  92.50​  83.25​  *79*​  70 – 84​  2​  A (lower)​  77​  69.3​  *65.84*​  65 – 69​  3​  B (upper)​  67​  60.3​  *57.29*​  60 – 64​  4​  B (lower) ​  62​  55.8​  *53*​  55 – 59​  5​  C (upper)​  57​  51.3​  *48.74*​  50 – 54​  6​  C (lower)​  52​  46.8​  *44.46*​  45 – 49​  7​  D​  47​  42.3​  *40.19*​  40 – 44​  8​  FAIL​  -​  -​  -​  Less than 40​  9​  FAIL​  -​  -​  -​ 
 ​ *33. CONVERSION FORMULA FOR GRADES/SCALES OF AUSTRIA *
​ 
 * Grade/Scale *​  *Converted-I *​ *(For External Exam)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Pak. Equivalent Marks*​ *(For Internal Exam)*​ *REVISED*​   A
 1
 Very Good
 85​  -5%​  80.75​  B
 2
 Good
 75​  -5%​  71.25​  C
 3
 Satisfactory
 65​  -5%​  61.75​  D
 4
 Sufficient
 55​  -5%​  52.25​  E
 5
 Insufficient
 ---​  -----​  ------​ 
 ​ 
 *34. FORMULA FOR MARK SCALE OF LITHUANIA *

 *Mark Scale*   *Converted * *Marks * *(For External Exams)*  *Minus 5% as Deduction *  *Pak. Equivalent marks* *REVISED *  10  Excellent   85​  -5%​  80.75
 9  Very good   80​  -5%​  76
 8  Good  75​  -5%​  71.25
 7  Moderately good   70​  -5%​  66.5
 6  Satisfactory   65​  -5%​  61.75
 5  Barely satisfactory   60​  -5%​  57
 4  Minimum passing   55​  -5%​  52.25
 Grade:  1, 2 and 3   Unsatisfactory   -----​  ----​  ------​ 
 ​ *35.* *CONVERSION FORMULA FOR SINGAPORE GRADES FOR DBA*
​ 
 *Grades *  *Ranges *  *Formula-I*​ *Pak. Equivalent Marks (External)*​ *(REVISED)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Formula-II*​ *Pak. Equivalent Marks (Internal)*​ *(REVISED)*​  A  70 – Above  75 (Avg. of 85,75,65)
 -5%​  71.25
 B  60 – 69  55
 -5%​  52.25
 C  50 – 59   45
 -5%​  42.75
 D  40 – 49   40
 -5%​  38
 Fail  39 – Below   Fail
 Fail​  Fail

 
*36. FORMULA FOR THAI GRADING POINT SYSTEM OF THAILAND *


 *Thai Grade Point *​  *Formula-1 *​ *for External Exam/*​ *Evaluation*​ *(REVISED)*​  *Minus 5%*​  *Formula-II*​ *For Internal Exam/ Evaluation*​ *(REVISED)*​  4 Excellent 80-100
 80​  -5%​  76​  3 Good 70- 79
 65​  -5%​  61.75​  2 Fair 60-69 
 55​  -5%​  52.25​  1 Pass 50-59 
 45​  -5%​  42.75​  0 Fail 0-49
 Fail ​  Fail​  Fail​ 
 _________________ ​  
I think it would be better to call them. But, who knows? They might actually be efficient enough to respond promptly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nk28 (Jul 30, 2015)

They never replied or picked up the phone but this did help. Thanks!
Also, applying for IGCSE equivalence, do i need to print out the entire syllabus for each of my subjects? each syllabus is 60ish pages and i have 8 subjects. I read somewhere that it wouldn't be required since they issue equivalence certificates for IGCSEs all the time so they know all about it. but that post was from 2012 so i'd like to reconfirm this. again, thank you!


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nk28 said:


> They never replied or picked up the phone but this did help. Thanks!
> Also, applying for IGCSE equivalence, do i need to print out the entire syllabus for each of my subjects? each syllabus is 60ish pages and i have 8 subjects. I read somewhere that it wouldn't be required since they issue equivalence certificates for IGCSEs all the time so they know all about it. but that post was from 2012 so i'd like to reconfirm this. again, thank you!


I'm quite frustrated myself about how universities and offices don't answer or their phones turn out to be busy. It's very annoying.

Hey. Don't mention it. I'm happy to help.

You know, when I was applying for my equivalence I never sent them any syllabus. I remember, I was bewildered about all the stuff that they wanted me to send. So, after getting advice from a friend who had already gotten her equivalence, I sent them the bare minimum things. I never sent them any syllabuses or mark sheets.

But, whatever you can send them easily, I think you should send. About the syllabus, I believe it isn't necessary at all.

I pray that you get your equivalence certificate without much hassle and that you get it post-haste. Ameen.


----------



## nk28 (Jul 30, 2015)

Yep, I've sent them only my 12th grade syllabus since the board isn't very well known. Could you tell me how long they took to issue yours? I think you receive a provisional certificate in 7 working days. Does it really work that way?

Ameen.  And I pray you find ease at every painstaking step of med school!


----------



## Tayyaba M (Sep 12, 2015)

hi nk28! Which board's examination u did for 12th grade? Get ur igcse done first. Try to visit ibcc office too.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

nk28 said:


> Yep, I've sent them only my 12th grade syllabus since the board isn't very well known. Could you tell me how long they took to issue yours? I think you receive a provisional certificate in 7 working days. Does it really work that way?
> 
> Ameen.  And I pray you find ease at every painstaking step of med school!



Well, I don't remember exactly but, according to my dad it took IBCC about a week or so to calculate my equivalence. So, you might not have to wait very long. But, since yours is a different board, I'm not really sure about how much time they will take. 

About the provisional certificate, I don't know. All I got was the final approved certificate.

Ameen. 
Thank you so much. ^-^


----------



## nk28 (Jul 30, 2015)

Tayyaba M said:


> hi nk28! Which board's examination u did for 12th grade? Get ur igcse done first. Try to visit ibcc office too.


I completed 12th grade under Maharashtra state board in India. And I'm not in Pakistan at the moment so I cant visit the office. Which is probably a good thing because if I could, I'd have annoyed them to the point where they'd have to toss me out!


----------

